# New Members Doug And Lois Ann



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, This is the second time I've tried to post something so I really hope this works.
Our Name is Doug and Lois Ann, our Children are our minn pin "Chester" and tabby "Pea Blossom".
We bought our 2007 23ft Kargoroo last year so we can haul ourselves and the Kawasaki 1500 nomad motorcycle. We used to own a 1969 air stream, But the road we live on in North East Georgia is not the best for parking campers. An inebriated person T-Boned the camper while we were trying to sell it in our front yard. (I still don't understand why this young kid was confused. He thought he could stop his car on wet pavement going 60 in a school zone with the "BALD tires steel belts showing") We happened to have purchased the Outback 1-month prior and were tailgating at the Georgia/Florida Gator Game "GO DAWGS". I have made quite a few Mods to the camper and will probably explain them at a later posting. We used to pull the Roo with our 98 dodge Durango "123,000 miles" It is getting a little tired and we do not want to ruin it over the long hauls so we splurged on a 07 Chevy 2500HD 9old style) with all the tricks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!







and welcome to your new family!








where are you from?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*

Congrats on the new camper







Sorry to hear about your airstream








Check out the Southeastern Spring Rally & join in on the fun if you can.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!









Lots of mods, eh? We definately want to hear more about that


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbacker family! You live very close to my usual camping spot on Lake Lanier. Keep an eye on this site for Southeastern Outbackers Rallies and feel free to join us.

It sounds like you have a pretty good handle on using a camper but if you have any questions please feel free to post them here. We love to answer questions.

Also feel free to IM me through this site if you have any local questions I could help you with.

Reverie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Doug and Lois Ann! Enjoy your new 'Roo!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us. Welcome to Outabckers.

Enjoy your Roo.

Mark


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lois And I are from Gainesville, Ga
Lois Ann is a born and raised southerner . born in a home 2 mi down the road.
I am just an ole Army brat raised in Yankeeville Mi. (Mt.Clemens).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> It sounds like you have a pretty good handle on using a camper but if you have any questions please feel free to post them here. We love to answer questions.


Answering questions is certainly on of those things we do best!!!! And it sounds like you  may be in a great position to jump right in and add your own voice to those ansers!!! All opinions and experiences are not only welcomed but VERY much invited!

Welcome to _Outbackers.com_, undoubtedly and undeniably *THE * best place in cyberspace!!!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Congratulations on both of your new toys!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.









I guess the kid bought himself an Airstream!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME TO YET ANOTHER ROOOOOO'ER

Guess we are gonna have to put that new section in the forum - THE ROOST!









Glad to see ya here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Doug and Lois Ann!*








I'm glad you found us. Always room for one more around the Outbacker campfire!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Doug and Lois Ann
















Outbackers!  
from one Roo owner to another









Wow! Our herd is growing in Leaps and Bounds!!









Happy Roo'ing,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Doug30506 to the Outback Family
Glad you joined us

Don


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome- I am sure you will love that Roo. We love ours.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------

